# ECLSTS PICTURES?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

They must be haveing a great time Taint No one posted no pictures yet?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Some over on the Aristo Forum JJ.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Usually father Stan keep s up on all that. He must really be busy. 
I talked to a couple of folks on the phone but did not report anything super outstanding that stood out.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I really enjoyed the show- stayed Friday until the last minute. Came away with arm fulls of stuff, switches for layout expansion in planning, BM 0-4-0, Co Models building, tunnel portals and lots of misc stuff. Oh and my wife hung in there for the whole day and carried out 3 trays of plants! Nice selection of miniature plants which we just can't see locally. 
Here are some photographs if you don't mind cut and paste the link. They are all of items I found of interest, no people or gatherings.
Must apologize for not getting names of layouts, and builders of the items, but they were photos for my reference.

However, I feel for those Western guys who didn't make it, so hope you enjoy some random shots

Jerry


https://picasaweb.google.com/112292...t3avJT4lQE#


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

My wife and I also made several trips out to her truck. We did find some real bargains and steals. Quite alot of goodies to be had, but if you looked around, you could find some hidden treasures


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll do you one better than pictures JJ. Here are some videos of the live steam Loops. The O scale Alcohol fired at the beginning was Murray's and the ruby pulling the flat car is mine. I also had the pleasure of meeting Brittany but I didn't get any shoots of her locos. Maybe this should be in the Live steam thread but I wanted to help out since you hadn't got any pictures yet.









Pardon me Jerry, I didn't see your post with the link. Didn't mean to down play it. Those plant's were nice too. Have fun with them !


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

We definately had a GREAT time!! It was nice to meet you Randy and I hope that you enjoyed your first steamup.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey Randy, no problem re: pictures. In fact, on the drive up to York, my wife said: Did you bring the video camera? Well no, I thought you were bringing the video camera........so I did not have my cam to video the layouts especially the steamers. 
Thus your video was appreciated. Welcome more if you have them

Jerry


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

We had a good time at the show. Talked with stan a few minutes he was getting ready for his lecture. There did not seem to be as many vendors as in years past. Yes there were good deal to be had you just had to look for them. Picked up the newz-stuff for trains semaphore for$69.50 and the 3color signal for$52.50 at g-scale junction booth.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I took a cheap little point and shoot camera. Most of the shots are on the layout side. I put them all into an 8 minute movie on Youtube. I had a terrific day, although could not really spend the whole day there. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3lBYGNcdeE
*Youtube ECLSTS Movie * 


Tom P


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Tom for the Great Video. 
JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the Live Steam Video Randy . 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tom, I see someone always has to get an eggliner in the photos. LOL


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Funny you mention that Marty, MY wife had to stop and giggle every time we saw some eggliners. Needless to say we have several pictures of them.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, as an old TC guy I sure enjoyed the army train setup, who does that?


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 
That Army train set-up belongs to Craig Weaver...
Paul R...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Jim Carter should like the army train set up. I hope to build a army proving grounds on my layout some what down the line 

JJ


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics of the new AC 2-8-0 runing back and forth. JJ if anyone has a perfect place to build an Army proving ground you got everyone else beat.







Later RJD


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Paul, thanks again for the bushings. Installed them this morning. Found a couple of the ones I took out were worn through. 

Show was great! Bought bunch of stuff and met lots of people. My best find was a unlettered, white and red trim 3 truck shay for 325.


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone have photos of the model contest that they can post?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris... Check this site and the following pages..

Tom Ball and Jim Banget's ECLSTS images

ECLSTS Spring 2011 York, PA - 03-24-11 To 03-26-11 Photos

Tom & Jim's NJ Transit PCC Trolley Kit-Bash Photos 01-08-11 To 03-08-11

Tom's NYC RDC-3 Jet Powered Kit-Bash Photos 08-01-10 To 03-07-11


----------

